# Jeter will not pottyon his pad



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

It seems like Jeter is afraid of his pad..He is gated during the day in the bathroom with ceramic tile and will not use the pad. I have stopped him in the act and placed him on the pad. He just stares at me and as soon as he can slip away he goes on the carpet. I take him outside to potty and I really can't tell if he pee pees because he is so small it is hard to tell. I have used pads with attractants on them. I have dabbed his own potty on the pad..I am open for any suggestions.....He is a rescue so i don't know his full story. I am guessing he is from a pet store, since in a pet store they use the potty in their own cage....We are going to enroll in puppy classes, but I am just at a loss for the potty training...Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is......patience. 

It took me a good two months to train Tinker. But when he finally "got-it"....he understood and really got-it!!!! :aktion033: Just keep the routine the same and if he accidently goes where's he's supposed to - praise praise praise and treats galore right away!!!!. I must admit while I was trying to train Tink, I was upset and sure he couldn't be trainned - everyone even told me it would be very hard to train a puppy mill dog, especially a yorkie. 

So I say just have patience and perserverance.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

In my experience crate training is the best way to go. I do not know anyone that has had success with puppy pads. the idea with crate training is that by instinct the puppy won't go potty where he sleeps. my vet even told me that if there is enough room in the crate for him to potty and still get away to sleep to make the crate smaller. only allow enough room for puppy's bed. When puppy is taken out of crate take him/her straight to where you want him to potty. do not let him in until he has done the deed. Put him in his crate from time to time even when you are available, this will help him learn to hold it. when you take him out if he doesn't go, put him right back in the crate and tryagin in 30 minutes. I think it helps to keep his food in the crate so he will eat while in there that way when he comes out he will need to go potty. If you are having problems knowing if he has peed already just pick him up after you think he has done the deed and see if he is wet. eventually you will be able to recognize his body language when he is going. I hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with patience and consistency. Tango was harder to potty train then Tillie for some reason. Tillie just always went on her pads. I had put more effort in with Tango and keep taking him to the pad. Hang in there... :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> The only thing I can think of is......patience.
> 
> It took me a good two months to train Tinker. But when he finally "got-it"....he understood and really got-it!!!! :aktion033: Just keep the routine the same and if he accidently goes where's he's supposed to - praise praise praise and treats galore right away!!!!. I must admit while I was trying to train Tink, I was upset and sure he couldn't be trainned - everyone even told me it would be very hard to train a puppy mill dog, especially a yorkie.
> 
> So I say just have patience and perserverance.[/B]



We are definitly in it for the long haul...This little guy has stolen our hearts! I know he will get it...


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> In my experience crate training is the best way to go. I do not know anyone that has had success with puppy pads. the idea with crate training is that by instinct the puppy won't go potty where he sleeps. my vet even told me that if there is enough room in the crate for him to potty and still get away to sleep to make the crate smaller. only allow enough room for puppy's bed. When puppy is taken out of crate take him/her straight to where you want him to potty. do not let him in until he has done the deed. Put him in his crate from time to time even when you are available, this will help him learn to hold it. when you take him out if he doesn't go, put him right back in the crate and tryagin in 30 minutes. I think it helps to keep his food in the crate so he will eat while in there that way when he comes out he will need to go potty. If you are having problems knowing if he has peed already just pick him up after you think he has done the deed and see if he is wet. eventually you will be able to recognize his body language when he is going. I hope this helps. Good luck!![/B]


Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I had this problem when Beowulf would only go in a certian spot everytime on the carpet in the house. I decided to put a pad down at that exact spot so he couldn't go there anymore, and now he jsut goes on the pee pad. He is crate trained also, so he goes outside as well. Does Jeter always pee in the same spot on the carpet? If so, see what happens when you put a pee pad over the spot he usually goes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is the set up I would use for pee pads

Get an x-pen and set it up to about 2 ft by 4 ft. Cover the entire bottom with pee pads. At potty time, take your dog to the pen (walk them, you can use a leash). In the pen and your stand there. Give him a few minutes. If no luck, calmly say "uh oh" and back in the crate for 15-20 minutes. Repeat until he goes. 

You cannot allow the opportunity for a mistake. He needs to be crated, leashed to you, or (if he has just gone) actively supervised by you.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> Here is the set up I would use for pee pads
> 
> Get an x-pen and set it up to about 2 ft by 4 ft. Cover the entire bottom with pee pads. At potty time, take your dog to the pen (walk them, you can use a leash). In the pen and your stand there. Give him a few minutes. If no luck, calmly say "uh oh" and back in the crate for 15-20 minutes. Repeat until he goes.
> 
> You cannot allow the opportunity for a mistake. He needs to be crated, leashed to you, or (if he has just gone) actively supervised by you.[/B]


Great Idea!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri is outdoor trained, but I remember reading in a training book to cover the bathroom floor entirely with potty pads, and then very very gradually take them up one at a time until just one is left. During this process, if he pees in a place that is not covered in potty pads then it was too soon and to put it back. This is the same concept as JMM's suggestion, but thought about this since you're keeping him in the bathroom. I wish you luck!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might also check your pet store for some potty drops
that you put on the pad to entice him there to go. Just one
drop or two is enough per pad. I see them at Petsmart all
the time.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> It seems like Jeter is afraid of his pad..He is gated during the day in the bathroom with ceramic tile and will not use the pad. I have stopped him in the act and placed him on the pad. He just stares at me and as soon as he can slip away he goes on the carpet. I take him outside to potty and I really can't tell if he pee pees because he is so small it is hard to tell. I have used pads with attractants on them. I have dabbed his own potty on the pad..I am open for any suggestions.....He is a rescue so i don't know his full story. I am guessing he is from a pet store, since in a pet store they use the potty in their own cage....We are going to enroll in puppy classes, but I am just at a loss for the potty training...Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated......[/B]


He might have been disciplined for going to the toilet in the wrong place or on something that looks like the pad - I would make sure to ignore accidents and be really positive/happy or give treats (if he likes treats) for going in the right place. 

He might be more happy going where Deuce has gone - maybe try spotting a tiny bit of Deuce's pee on the pad? My puppy school guy gave the advice to a lady who was having trouble training her pup to take him for walks with another dog - in the hopes that he would go pee when the other dog did (which I guess is kinda marking).


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Jeter is doing well on his potty pads! I praise and give treats like nobody's business when he goes on the pad..His accidents are few and far between....Thanks for all of the advice... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this thread and am so glad things are going better. It always helps when you can see progress. You were correct in your thinking that if he was from a puppy mill or pet store, most likely crate training won't work. What ever you're doing, keep up the good work. You just have no idea what he has experienced in his short little life to make training a challenge. It can be done, but you may have to adjust regular techniques to fit his needs. Good luck!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Way :chili: to :chili: go :chili: Jeter! :chili:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hurray! I am glad Jeter got the hang of it!! I know how frustrating it can be when they have an accident... :chili: :chili: They learn, just takes patience!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Way to go Jeter!!! Way to go Bobbi!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

